# THX mode question



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I have an onkyo TX-SR707 reciever and am using an Emotiva XPA-2 to run my B&W 705 speakers. I also use a Elemental Designs A300 subwoofer. 
The questions I have: 
1.Can I run this amp in THX mode on THX certified movies in 2.1? I am assuming not considering I have tried every possible way to make it work. 
2. Must I have at least a 5.1 channel setup to use the THX mode? 
3. Can I use external power amplifiers and still use the onkyo for the thx mode?

Cheers and happy listening!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The THX modes that are on your receiver will only function with movies that have at least a 5.1 digital audio signal. And yes you can use external amps and still use the THX modes.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As Tony has stated above you will need at least 5.1 to use any THX mode on an amp, just remember it is a post processing mode and when used with a THX certified movie they usually require at least 6 speakers to make the EX mode on an amp, and to use THX Ultra 2 post processing you will need a 7.1 set up...but there are other variations like music modes and games also...

All you need to know, is here for  THX


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome thank you guys!


----------

